# Valutare vs giudicare



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti,

tempo fa mi sono trovato a disquisire in merito ai termini "valutare" e "giudicare", e non è stata la prima volta.
Un contesto del disquisire è stata la frase: "Io non giudico le persone, giudico i fatti, le persone le valuto."
So che i dizionari li considerano sinonimi; ma vorrei sapere se:
secondo voi hanno stesso significato o c'è una, seppur piccola, differenza tra i due lemmi;
si può dire: "...valuta e giudica..." o è una ripetizione in termini;
cosa ne pensate di essi rispetto al contesto citato, c'è qualche anomalia?

Insomma, ciò che mi interessa sapere è proprio quale differenza c'è tra valutare/giudicare e le persone e i fatti. E' giusto che una persona giudica un'altra o è giusto che una persona valuti un'altra? O è come dire la stessa cosa? 

Esiste una differenza di significato: valutare le persone nel senso di osservarne e stimarne qualità, difetti, comportamenti, ecc., prendendone nota ma senza (Treccani per "giudicare")



> Formulare dentro di sé, o esprimere, un giudizio di valore, di merito, di approvazione o di biasimo




...e giudicare (sempre nel senso di cui sopra) invece i fatti, che sono una cosa più concreta?

Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque voglia dare un proprio contributo per chiarirmi questo dilemma.

Un saluto
Dragon


----------



## Passante

Sebbene possano in alcuni contesti essere sinonimi, se si usano parole diverse si vorrà anche dargli sfumature diverse, detto questo valutare è più legato al dare un valore, a stimare, mentre giudicare è proprio dei giudici dare quindi un giudizio specifico e definitivo in merito.
Da tutte queste premesse (basta anche guardare i primi significati dei termini in questione o controllare dai vocabolari di etimologia sulle loro derivazioni ed usi iniziali) nella frase che hai proposto c'è una 'grossa' differenza che è anche spiegata dalla frase stessa e dal motivo per il quale sottolinei con verbi diversi il concetto. Io leggo:
_Non giudico le persone in quanto tali, non mi permetto di erigermi a giudice del carattere e del valore intrinseco di una persona nel suo complesso, ma giudico semmai il fatto in sè che può essere anche un fenomeno isolato rispetto alla condotta di vita di quella persona. Semmai la valuto formandomi sì un giudizio, ma non con fine di giudice del bene e del male, ma solo al fine di stimare, formare una mia scala personale di valutazione della persona in base a tanti fattori che non vogliono essere un giudizio definitivo, ma una mia idea del valore di quella persona._
In buona sostanza, per concludere, per me sono termini diversi perchè evidenziano sfumature che formano il concetto espresso, per questo in questo forum si da tanto peso al contesto perchè a seconda del contesto e di quel che si vuole dire, per farsi comprendere, ci sono termini appropriati per definirlo.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Passante said:


> Sebbene possano in alcuni contesti essere sinonimi, se si usano parole diverse si vorrà anche dargli sfumature diverse, ....
> In buona sostanza, per concludere, per me sono termini diversi perchè evidenziano sfumature che formano il concetto espresso, per questo in questo forum si da tanto peso al contesto perchè a seconda del contesto e di quel che si vuole dire, per farsi comprendere, ci sono termini appropriati per definirlo.


Valutare dovrebbe essere, anzi è, propedeutico al giudicare. Un "giudizio" discende da una "valutazione". Detto questo, tanto la valutazione che il giudizio sono evidentemente soggettivi e possono essere giusti o sbagliati, severi o tolleranti. Comunque non c'è dubbio che abbiano significati diversi.


----------



## Giurassico

Mi permetto un momento di riflessione: oltre a tutti i ragionamenti fatti, mi sembrerebbe che 'valutare' possa essere più adatto a questioni quantitative, mentre 'giudicare' comprenda piuttosto la sfera delle questioni qualitative. Ci sono chiaramente dei casi in cui il confine da me posto come riflessione non sarà forse ben definito.


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> "Io non giudico le persone, giudico i fatti, le persone le valuto."



Lascio ad altri la discussione dei massimi sistemi e mi limito alla frase "galeotta", come direbbe il Dante.

La religione cattolica vuole che il giudizio degli uomini sia imperfetto. Il figlio di Dio dice nei Vangeli che "Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra". Quindi molti bigotti cercano di salvarsi il culo (o l'anima, a seconda dei punti di vista) aggirando il verbo "giudicare" e usando, totalmente a sproposito per quanto mi riguarda, i vari "valutare" e affini.
Ciao.
p


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Oh, bice e bentornato.
 Dio dice anche: "Non nominare il nome di Dio invano". Non mi sembra questo il caso di citarlo. 
La frase è chiara e non c'è nessun tentativo "malandrino" di evitare il "giudicare". Con essa si cerca piuttosto di invitare chi giudica le persone a non farlo e limitarsi semmai a una valutazione (proprio per l'imperfezione dovuta al giudizio) su scala propria e non del Divino. Secondo te, vista così, è corretta oppure no? Dal tuo post hai evitato proprio di esprimerti sulla richiesta.


----------



## ohbice

Non so, mi pareva di essere stato chiaro. Dici che con la frase "si cerca di invitare chi giudica le persone a non farlo". E io ti rispondo che non c'è alcun motivo per non giudicare le persone, a meno che "qualcuno" (e io nel mio piccolo dico che questo "qualcuno" è la cultura in cui siamo immersi da secoli, di marcata matrice cattolica) non ci abbia condizionato a pensare che giudicare (l'azione del giudicare e anche il verbo "giudicare") sia sbagliato. E che dunque invitare le persone che giudicano a non farlo sia una cosa buona, un comportamento virtuoso, una "buona azione". Non so se ci fai caso, ma dalla spirale delle espressioni "connotate" da un punto di vista religioso non è facile uscire (o almeno io mi ci invischio sempre più, man mano che mi caccio più a fondo nel ragionamento e nella discussione).
Dici ancora che "e limitarsi semmai a una valutazione (proprio per l'imperfezione dovuta al giudizio)". Ché la "valutazione" è perfetta? Io _giudico _sulla base dei criteri che sono miei propri così come si sono formati (o, se ci credi, così come li ho formati) nel mio gusto, nelle mie inclinazioni, nelle mie idiosincrasie, nelle mie fobie. Se vuoi posso dire che _valuto _sulla base dei criteri che sono miei propri così come si sono formati (o, se ci credi, così come li ho formati) nel mio gusto, nelle mie inclinazioni, nelle mie idiosincrasie, nelle mie fobie. 
Come vedi, a mio parere non ci sono differenze (almeno nel contesto dato) tra "giudico" e "valuto". E io giudico, eccome se giudico. E se qualcuno viene a dirmi che _giudicare _le persone è sbagliato mentre _valutarle _è giusto, io giudico che costui è, se sono in luna buona, un bigotto che cerca di salvarsi il culo. Se sono in luna calante lo giudico semplicemente un  coglione.


----------



## Passante

Sebbene possa condividere che la religione cattolica abbia allungato i  tentacoli sulla nostra cultura modificando anche significati e  significanti dei termini se guardi il dizionario di etimo dice proprio  giudicare= pronunciare sentenza e solo come estensivo stimare, pensare  eccetera http://www.etimo.it/?term=giudicare&find=Cerca mentre per  valutare = dare prezzo stimare  http://www.etimo.it/?term=valutare&find=Cerca come anche diceva  Giurassico. 
Parafrasando la frase non ci vedo quindi specifiche moralistiche, ma proprio un significato diverso del termine: _Posso pronunciare sentenza su un fatto, ma non su una persona mentre - _sempre secondo la frase_ - le persone posso valutarle inteso come posso fare una stima in base ad una scala di valori._  La trovo una frase semanticamente corretta e appropriato il fatto di  usare parole diverse per esprimere questo concetto. Che poi questo  concetto sposi la cultura cattolica può essere interessante  evidenziarlo, ma penso che effettivamente giudicare e valutare siano  termini diversi sebbene in altri tipi di contesto siano completamente  sinonimi. 
Per esempio se dico mi sono fatto un giudizio su di lui che ora è  difficile cambiare... oppure ho una valutazione di lui che ora è  difficile cambiare.... per me sono indifferenti nell'uso, come pure se dico  giudico veramente male quello che ha fatto ma questo non cambia la mia  valutazione/giudizio (generale) su di lui... 
Nella frase proposta dovrei modificare la frase stessa : non giudico le persone, ma i fatti, le persone le giudico. Oppure non valuto le persone, ma i fatti, le persone le valuto... dette così sarebbero decisamente incomprensibile quello che si vuole dire e illogico e magari proprio per la cultura cattolica è evidente nella distinzione fra valutare e giudicare della frase la spiegazione del concetto. Grazie per averlo fatto notare.


----------



## Giurassico

Aggiungerò che, secondo me, giudicare comporta l'elevarsi del giudicante a livello più alto. Non così per valutare.
Si dirà infatti, con tono genitoriale, moralistico: "Come ti permetti di giudicare?" mentre mi sembra che non si possa dire "Come ti permetti di valutare?"
Sembra (a me) che valutare sia biologico, immanente, concreto ed enumerabile mentre giudicare implica rango, prestigio ed accettazione del giudice da parte degli astanti. Tutti valutano, non tutti possono giudicare. La comunità è pronta a riprendere il reprobo che si erge a giudice...
Non so se qualcuno trova un legame con le religioni: forse è solo questione di socialità. Dai miei studi di antropologia non risulta che ci siano comunità dove valutare e giudicare siano intercambiabili. James Frazer, nel Ramo d'Oro, spende capitoli sull'istituzione del giudicare e non una parola sul valutare.


----------



## ohbice

Ragazzi, _giudicare _e _valutare _sono due cose diverse.  Sono d'accordo con voi. Quello che non capisco è il motivo per il quale  posso valutare solo una persona: non posso valutare una cosa? la  bellezza di un dipinto, valutare l'utilità di un attrezzo, valutare il  grado di durezza di una lega, valutare il comportamento di una plastica  al variare della temperatura, eccetera?; e, analogamente, non capisco  per quale motivo posso giudicare solo un fatto: non posso giudicare  questo tale una persona sconveniente? giudicare il mio interlocutore  nella maniera più negativa possibile? non posso esprimere il mio  giudizio su quella donna, "che Dio la benedica!" (grazie Pino, forza  Napoli)? giudicare una persona ignorante per il suo modo inadeguato di  esprimersi? giudicare il magazziniere Tizio un maldestro perché lascia  cadere molti degli articoli che solleva?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Amici, per favore ricordiamo di intervenire nel rispetto della Guideline II:


> *II.* I Forum  promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto  livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al  rispetto, all'aiuto e alla cordialità.



e di evitare, per quanto possibile, di partire per tangenti che ci allontanano dall'ambito linguistico di cui questo forum si occupa.

Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

Giurassico said:


> Aggiungerò che, secondo me, giudicare comporta l'elevarsi del giudicante a livello più alto. Non così per valutare.
> Si dirà infatti, con tono genitoriale, moralistico: "Come ti permetti di giudicare?" mentre mi sembra che non si possa dire "Come ti permetti di valutare?"
> Sembra (a me) che valutare sia biologico, immanente, concreto ed enumerabile mentre giudicare implica rango, prestigio ed accettazione del giudice da parte degli astanti. Tutti valutano, non tutti possono giudicare. La comunità è pronta a riprendere il reprobo che si erge a giudice...
> Non so se qualcuno trova un legame con le religioni: forse è solo questione di socialità. Dai miei studi di antropologia non risulta che ci siano comunità dove valutare e giudicare siano intercambiabili. James Frazer, nel Ramo d'Oro, spende capitoli sull'istituzione del giudicare e non una parola sul valutare.




Ciao a tutti! *Secondo me* l'argomento è stato sviscerato in questo bell'intervento di Giurassico. 

Aggiungo, rattoppando brani pescati qua e là, questo sunto:

_Giudicare= pronunciare sentenza; dire il proprio voto sul diritto; sulle ragioni delle persone; applicare la Legge; ( e qui entriamo nella sfera etico-religioso-politica).

Valutare= considerare attentamente:soppesare una proposta;soppesare i vari aspetti di una situazione;soppesare il pro e il contro di un affare ( e direi che siamo nel campo economico).
_
Saluti

S.V


----------



## rebusX

Concordo con sempervirens e proprio l'ultimo "pronunciare sentenza" mi pare la discriminante fondamentale. Ecco perché si rinfaccia il "giudizio" e non la "valutazione", perché sottintende una sentenza. Propongo un esempio: un candidato ad un assunzione viene valutato. Questo significa fare una stima delle sue capacità, attitudini, dei suoi pregi e difetti. Ma alla fine, questo candidato verrà ritenuto idoneo? Ecco, qui sta il giudizio, ed è un passo ulteriore. Giusto?


----------



## Passante

Questo è anche quello che diceva Voga nel #4 quando suggeriva che valutare fosse propedeutico a giudicare come discriminante principale fra i due termini.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti e Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
Dal principio, nel sentire questa frase, l'ho intesa proprio uguale a come la spiega Passante nella parte in italico del post #2, e a conferma di quel pensiero (o modo di pensarla) vedo che anche Voga, Giurassico, Semper e Rebus hanno trovato delle differenze particolari nei due termini in materia linguistica che supportano la mia prospettiva. Avrei preferito che ci fosse anche qualcuno che li ritenesse uguali, perché al di fuori di questo forum ne ho trovati parecchi. 
In parte, c'è stato Bice a essere contro la differenza (più che a favore dell'uguaglianza), dicendo che esiste solo per un motivo religioso (#5 e #7); ma poi torna a dire che sono diversi, essendo d'accordo con gli altri, e motiva questo essere d'accordo dicendo che sono uguali a suo modo di vedere (#10). Un accenno va bene, ma non si doveva tirare in ballo la religione, perché quando lo si fa non si sa più a cosa credere (mio modesto parere); ho provato a dirlo con una battuta al post #6.
 Mie considerazioni (tentando di rispondere anche al post #10).
A mio modo di vedere, il termine _valutare_ non è inteso, dalla frase in esame (in o.p.), come valido solo per le persone, ma, bensì, è valido per tutto: persone, cose, fatti. Al contrario _giudicare_, poiché il giudizio pretende la conoscenza profonda di ciò che viene giudicato; come può una persona avere conoscenza profonda di un'altra, quando, per esempio, anche tra coniugi di lunga data vi sono segreti dell'uno/a taciuti all'altra/o che quest'altra/o non sa? Insomma, si può sapere tutto su una cosa, su un fatto, ma non su una persona (tranne rare eccezioni). Pertanto, penso che non c'è modo al mondo per conoscere una persona veramente a fondo, tale da poter permettere un giudizio veritiero e irreprensibile su di essa, ma è solo una chimera che ci porta a credere che si può distinguere le persone, come lo si fa per le cose e i fatti.
In conclusione: sulle persone la _valutazione_ la posso fare anche al volo, seduta stante, mentre per il _giudizio_ ci vuole tempo, pazienza e obiettività e nell'esprimerlo ad altri anche oggettività. Quindi io non dico, e non credo, che non si possa _giudicare_ le persone ma che nel farlo bisogna stare attenti a come si interpreta quel giudizio che si è creato.

Dragon


----------



## Sempervirens

Dragonseven, che ti devo dire? Beato te, che puoi valutare al volo le persone! 

Saluti


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> "Io non giudico le persone, giudico i fatti, le persone le valuto."



Per spiegare quali differenze intercorrono tra _valutare _e _giudicare_, discorrendo in termini generali, credo possa essere sufficiente dare una scorsa a qualche dizionario. Da qui la mia affermazione del post 10: _valutare _e _giudicare _sono due azioni differenti.
Per soppesare la differenza tra _valutare _e _giudicare _così come sono usati nell'open post, e in particolare nella frase citata, occorre fare un piccolo scarto: cosa impedisce all'autore dell'affermazione di _giudicare _le persone? In cosa consiste questa ritrosia? Quali motivi sono alla base del "suo" distinguo (e che si tratti del "suo" distinguo è chiaro, non fosse altro perché dragonseven afferma di essere perplesso di fronte a questa affermazione)? Quali riserve vuole far risaltare? Quali sottili differenze giustificano l'uso di _valutare _nei riguardi delle persone e quali sono invece i risvolti negativi correlati all'uso di _giudicare_, sempre con riferimento alle persone? A mio parere (e qui dragonseven distorce quello che ho scritto, immagino sia in buona fede e non abbia capito) qui c'è al lavoro qualcosa che ha a che fare con il retaggio di un atteggiamento parareligioso che io chiamo "bigottismo" (la religione è un'altra cosa).

Velocemente, sempre a dragonseven, a proposito dell'opportunità di introdurre nel forum ragionamenti che toccano questioni di cultura e tradizione, e in particolare di indirizzi di pensiero religiosamente connotati (e che sfociano in particolari "densità" di significato assunti via via da un termine o da quell'altro): mai sentito parlare di libertà? Posso assumermi la responsabilità di scrivere quello che voglio (sia pure nei limiti ricordati dall'intervento dei moderatori) senza il pericolo di incorrere nelle sue censure (sia pure mascherate da "battuta")?
Grazie.
p


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bice.





oh said:


> Per spiegare quali differenze intercorrono tra _valutare _e _giudicare_, discorrendo in termini generali, credo possa essere sufficiente dare una scorsa a qualche dizionario. Da qui la mia affermazione del post 10: _valutare _e _giudicare _sono due azioni differenti.
> Per soppesare la differenza tra _valutare _e _giudicare _così come sono usati nell'open post, e in particolare nella frase citata, occorre fare un piccolo scarto: cosa impedisce all'autore dell'affermazione di _giudicare _le persone? Evidentemente non se la sente di pronunciarne sentenza. In cosa consiste questa ritrosia? Penso dal fatto che ritenga di non saperne abbastanza per poterlo fare. Quali motivi sono alla base del "suo" distinguo (e che si tratti del "suo" distinguo è chiaro, non fosse altro perché dragonseven afferma di essere perplesso di fronte a questa affermazione)? Forse perché dove lui abita il significato non è così simile come lo è da noi. Quali riserve vuole far risaltare? Qui non so rispondere; non capisco cosa intendi con riserve. Quali sottili differenze giustificano l'uso di _valutare _nei riguardi delle persone e quali sono invece i risvolti negativi correlati all'uso di _giudicare_, sempre con riferimento alle persone? Le "sottili" differenze rimangono confinate nei significati originari dei termini e nessuno dice che ci siano risvolti negativi nel giudicare.  A mio parere (e qui dragonseven distorce quello che ho scritto (Cosa ho distorto?), immagino sia in buona fede e non abbia capito*) qui c'è al lavoro qualcosa che ha a che fare con il retaggio di un atteggiamento parareligioso che io chiamo "bigottismo" (la religione è un'altra cosa). Quindi intendi dire, forse, che il pronunciamento di detta frase da parte di una persona rende questa ipocrita?
> 
> Velocemente, sempre a dragonseven, a proposito dell'opportunità di introdurre nel forum ragionamenti che toccano questioni di cultura e tradizione, e in particolare di indirizzi di pensiero religiosamente connotati (e che sfociano in particolari "densità" di significato assunti via via da un termine o da quell'altro) *Certo come non capisco ora. Scusami, ma sembra che per te religione ed essere religiosi, o parlare di argomenti religiosi, non siano temi connessi. Voglio solo farti notare che non l'ho messa io su questa pista, ma è quello che ci vedi tu in quelle parole (forse solo nella frase da te presa in esame, poiché la mia domanda non si soffermava solo a quella, anzi, quella principale era questa: "_si può dire: "...valuta e giudica..." o è una ripetizione in termini;_", a cui non ho visto tua risposta, ma non bastava come contesto, allora su invito, ho aggiunto il resto, il quale, non immaginavo e non volevo indirizzasse in un senso o nell'altro la discussione). Se puoi, cerca di spiegare meglio, senza girare troppo attorno alle parole, in modo che tutti possano capire ciò che davvero intendi dire (me compreso). Se ti riferisci al termine "la religione", postato da me nel #15, sostituiscilo pure con la religiosità, il bigottismo, la santimonia, o come tu voglia chiamarla, ma il senso che volevo esprimere non cambia: io chiedevo dei due termini avvicinati su base strettamente linguistica (liceità, legittimità, ambiguità, correttezza, ecc.) e non cosa significano da un punto di vista religioso o parareligioso. Trovo interessante il tuo punto di vista, però sul dire che c'è dietro qualcosa che definisci "bigotto"... Io, bene o male, l'ho capito il tuo discorso, ho inteso cosa vuoi dire, ma non ho capito come ci sei arrivato. Tutto qui. Perché messa così posso dire anch'io che, in realtà, l'uso "bigotto" lo stai facendo tu, proprio perché la cultura cattolica nella Storia ha sempre invitato a Giudicare il prossimo sulle basi poste dai vari tabù alle persone. O sbaglio?
> : mai sentito parlare di libertà? Stai insinuando che io abbia leso la tua libertà di parola? O di qualsiasi altro genere? Posso assumermi la responsabilità di scrivere quello che voglio Ci mancherebbe! (sia pure nei limiti ricordati dall'intervento dei moderatori) senza il pericolo di incorrere nelle sue Volevi scrivere "tue" (riferite a me), giusto? Se no, non capisco a chi ti stai rivolgendo. censure Io, comunque, non ho censurato mai nessuno in nessuna maniera. Qua l'unica censura è stata autocensura, quella che hai inflitta te al tuo post #10. (sia pure mascherate da "battuta")? Io, con la "battuta", cercavo solo di non far deragliare la discussione su un tema che valutavo controproducente alla mia richiesta, per come è stato posto, sia chiaro, non voleva esserci nessun monito a interrompere il tuo discorso. Anzi, se vuoi approfondire io sono qui (visto che tanto ormai chi voleva parlare del tema che mi interessava si è già espresso e il thread è ormai fermo).
> 
> Infine voglio dire solo che la frase è in prima persona e, quindi, non è rivolta a nessuno; quando dicevo "_si invita_" intendevo "_si invita la coscienza della persona che ascolta a riflettere se la natura di quel giudizio è "pura"_", cioè non "sporcata" da preconcetti, siano essi religiosi, razziali, politici, ecc. (naturalmente in determinati contesti). Mi ricordo questa frase perché, quando la sentii, notai che avevo espresso un giudizio verso una persona proprio basato sulla cultura cattolica, nella quale son cresciuto, senza rendermene conto; essa oggi mi permette di non ripetere lo stesso errore. La frase non ha certo senso assoluto e ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede.
> Grazie.
> p
> Un saluto
> Dragon


@Semper(ciao): in realtà volevo scrivere "la si può" ma ho scritto "la posso". Lapsus?


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Bice



Ciao Dragonseven. Ti rispondo in privato, dato che capisci ("Io, bene o male, l'ho capito il tuo discorso... ") ma non capisci. E d'altra parte non è che possiamo menare il torrone ancora a lungo, che il forum di questo passo si svuota ;-)


----------



## Giurassico

Osservazione deontologica.
In materia linguistica, il fatto che ognuno la pensi come gli pare è molto democratico (si usa...)  e può senz'altro costituire un punto di partenza.
Secondo me, tuttavia, data la materia, il punto di arrivo agognato dovrebbe essere un punto di vista comune, dove il maggiorente in proposito fornisce agli altri delle delucidazioni. Almeno per me, lo scopo è quello di ricevere tali delucidazioni quando ho qualche dubbio.
A mia volta, cerco di ricambiare le cortesie ricevute. Il nostro esergo, nel nostro piccolo,  dovrebbe essere: "Illuminiamoci d'immenso (l'un l'altro)".


----------



## dragonseven

Parole sante, Giurassico...Parole sante!


----------



## Anja.Ann

dragonseven said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> tempo fa mi sono trovato a disquisire in merito ai termini "valutare" e "giudicare", e non è stata la prima volta.
> Un contesto del disquisire è stata la frase: "Io non giudico le persone, giudico i fatti, le persone le valuto."
> So che i dizionari li considerano sinonimi; ma vorrei sapere se:
> secondo voi hanno stesso significato o c'è una, seppur piccola, differenza tra i due lemmi;
> si può dire: "...valuta e giudica..." o è una ripetizione in termini;
> cosa ne pensate di essi rispetto al contesto citato, c'è qualche anomalia?



Ciao, Dragon 

Perdonami, ma, a mio avviso, dipende sempre dal contesto: 

"Valuta/Giudica tu se l'affare è conveniente" ("giudicare" e "valutare" sono sinonimi)

ma per quanto riguarda la tua frase, l'unica interpretazione che posso dare è questa: "Non esprimo giudizi sulle persone, esprimo giudizi sui _risultati _e formulo dentro di me un giudizio di valore/merito/biasimo sulle persone." 

Spero ti sia d'aiuto.


----------



## ohbice

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Dragon
> 
> Perdonami, ma, a mio avviso, dipende sempre dal contesto:
> 
> "Valuta/Giudica tu se l'affare è conveniente" ("giudicare" e "valutare" sono sinonimi)
> 
> ma per quanto riguarda la tua frase, l'unica interpretazione che posso dare è questa: "Non esprimo giudizi sulle persone, esprimo giudizi sui _risultati _e formulo dentro di me un giudizio di valore/merito/biasimo sulle persone."
> 
> Spero ti sia d'aiuto.



Anna, per fortuna un marziano che getta un po' di luce. Dov'è che sei stata in tutto questo tempo?


----------



## dragonseven

Anja.Ann said:


> "Valuta/Giudica tu se l'affare è conveniente" ("giudicare" e "valutare" sono sinonimi)
> ma per quanto riguarda la tua frase, l'unica interpretazione che posso dare è questa: "Non esprimo giudizi sulle persone, esprimo giudizi sui _risultati _e formulo dentro di me un giudizio di valore/merito/biasimo sulle persone."
> Spero ti sia d'aiuto.


Ciao Anja eek:non sapevo fossi un marziano)
Condivido la tua risposta. Certo che dipende dal contesto. Quindi, anche secondo te (nella specifica frase in questione) non c'è alcuna contraddizione.
Grazie per aver condiviso il tuo pensiero, mi è molto d'aiuto ;-) .

@Bice (ciao  ): Come mai tutto questo entusiasmo? Ché Hai cambiato idea? Non si avvicina lontanamente a ciò che hai detto tu.


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Anja eek:non sapevo fossi un marziano)
> Condivido la tua risposta. Certo che dipende dal contesto. Quindi, anche secondo te (nella specifica frase in questione) non c'è alcuna contraddizione.
> Grazie per aver condiviso il tuo pensiero, mi è molto d'aiuto ;-) .
> 
> @Bice (ciao  ): Come mai tutto questo entusiasmo? Ché Hai cambiato idea? Non si avvicina lontanamente a ciò che hai detto tu.



Ciao dragonseven, l'entusiasmo è sempre alle stelle quando compare Anja.Ann.
Che poi il suo punto di vista differisca dal mio è un dettaglio. E aggiungerei che è pure un dettaglio positivo 

Ps: ti ho risposto con un messaggio privato ma ho combinato un po' di casino, a un certo punto mi diceva che avevo scritto più caratteri del consentito... spero che almeno uno dei 3 msg che ti ho inoltrato sia arrivato a destinazione.
Ciao. p


----------



## Anja.Ann

oh said:


> Anna, per fortuna un marziano che getta un po' di luce. Dov'è che sei stata in tutto questo tempo?



Ciao, P! Troppo buono  Mi sono concessa un viaggio intergalattico!  [Whirr ... clang! Ops, scusa, ho sbattuto le antenne contro il monitor!   Tu? Tutto bene spero!]


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Considerato che sono già stati offerti vari ed esaustivi punti di vista sulla questione e che la discussione sta ormai andando alla deriva verso la chat (per favore, usate i messaggi privati), il thread è ora chiuso.

Grazie a tutti.

Mod


----------

